# General 15" Wood Bandsaw



## Hawgnutz

Brian, where can you order or look at a General Bandsaw?

Thanks,
Hawg


----------



## motthunter

general has several distributors. I hear Woodcraft makes good deals on their stuff. Run a google search and you will see many sources. They still do a good job. Current machines are not the best out there, but they are really good


----------



## toyguy

Here is a list of US distributors.

General


----------



## chuckadactal65

Hello Brian,

I purchased a General 490 yesterday and I'm looking forward to setting it up. I think it may have been made in the mid to early 70's. Would you know where I could get a full manual for it?

Kind regards

Chuck


----------



## misbeshavings

I scored a General 490 for $150 a year ago. Owner even threw in 5 timber wolfs in plastic. My previous saw was a 2005 or so Jet 14". I never liked it, and therefore didn't like bandsaws.

The General has totally changed my mind. I can resaw/cut veneers, cut within a 1/16th of a template with ease, and the only thing that moves on this saw is the blade. no vibration, nothing. I would buy it again at triple or quadruple the price, and walk away grinning.

They're rare as hen's teeth, but worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## Nolanator

I just rescued one of these from a garage sale, which was great because it is the saw I learned on in school. Only issue is the last owner cannibalized a few parts from it including the power cord. I can't tell what voltage it is from the labels, and was hoping you could shed some light. It is a General model 490 like yours, and as far as I can tell it looks like its 120V. Thanks for the help, looking forward to getting it running!


----------

